
Tech Firms Borrow Football Play to Increase Hiring of Women - frostmatthew
http://www.wsj.com/articles/tech-firms-borrow-football-play-to-increase-hiring-of-women-1474963562
======
will_doz
I've worked at many smaller firms and never noticed any bias. Most companies
just want to hire the best person for the job, regardless of race or gender. I
also never noticed any pay disparity.

I disagree with the idea that we need to specifically look at minorities or
women during the interview process. This makes the process non-random and non-
equal to everyone involved, by design.

If there aren't enough women and minorities getting their resumes into the
hands of hiring managers and recruiters, we should figure out why. Are they
interested in these jobs? Do they have the right experience and education? Are
they actually submitting their resumes?

Giving a specific group of people an unfair advantage by design is never a
good thing. I feel like we are now crossing over the line line into systemic
racism and sexism toward anyone not a minority/woman and it's by definition,
not equality.

